# High Temp-tolerant insulator for heater



## HomeNorth (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got a Nutone "Heat-a-Vent-a-Lite" bathroom ceiling fan/heater/light/nightlight unit that has performed well for 8 years.  Recently, the thermal protector failed on the heater assembly.  I have purchased the replacement thermal protector from Nutone/Broan, & hope to be installing it soon.  The original installation had the motor supply line connected to the thermal protector using standard blade connectors (since the thermal protector provides two connector blades).  There was a snap on insulator (possibly nylon?) protecting both blade connections.  These insulators were pretty much destroyed by the heat in the operating environment. I'm looking for a suitable replacement insulator that can withstand the heat that this type of device will need to deal with.  I asked the parts supply folks whether they had any suggestions, & came up empty... Does anyone have any experience/suggestions re: this type of repair?

Thank you for any repsonses!


----------



## kok328 (Dec 15, 2010)

For a high temp splice connection, I would use either porcelan or ceramic connectors with set screws.  Sorry, I don't have a pic or link to what I'm referring to but, effectively it is a ceramic body that you insert the mating wires in each end and tighten the set screw.


----------



## HomeNorth (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the response!  I agree: ceramic connectors would be ideal, but the thermal protectors consist of two tabs with holes for screws to mount to the motor housing, and two additional tabs, on the top of the protector,  for the electrical connections.  These two tabs are sized for a standard blade type electrical connectors.  So, I guess what I need is (ideally) some sort of ceramic insulator for a blade connector rather than an insulator for wires.


----------

